# ROMS to consider for the N7



## mdbowman

I would love to get opinions on the best 4.2 ROM out. I run Baked Black Bean on my Galaxy Nexus and love it, but Trav hasn't updated it to 4.2 yet and I just picked up this Nexus 7 yesterday... Any opinions anyone?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

All I know is I want the extended quick settings mod I've seen on the GNex. Lets you press to turn on/off wifi/BT etc and long press each to get to their settings. This is how it should of been.


----------



## Ardryn

Don't think you'll get very many opinions considering there aren't any ROMs using 4.2 yet.


----------



## mdbowman

Stock 4.2 rooted is doing fairly well right now so I can wait.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne

mdbowman said:


> I would love to get opinions on the best 4.2 ROM out. I run Baked Black Bean on my Galaxy Nexus and love it, but Trav hasn't updated it to 4.2 yet and I just picked up this Nexus 7 yesterday... Any opinions anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I see nitro has started to merge 4.2 into his repo for eclipse! Just got my tab on Sunday, rooted Monday and bam finding I need to wait to get 4.2 ..been waiting on my gnex, I use commotio now which is SUPER fast but mostly based on 4.1.2 so I will be stock for a few more days and just flash a custom kernel but subbing to this thread and dark eclipse github!


----------



## ezas

Clean ROM 2.5 has been released for 4.2

But asking the best ROM is pointless. Some people want lots of customization, others performance, or stability or a combination of the above. You gave no information about what you want out of a ROM.

My advice is follow some ROM threads that get a fair amount of traffic. Then read the OP by the Dev to find out the features. From there read more about the ROMs that interest you. See what people like about it, the problems they are having, etc.

In other words it's best to do your own homework. Or at least give more about what you want from a ROM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mdbowman

Hey man - I was only asking for opinions... I would be happy to give my opinion on ROMs I have ran for other devices. If you get put down for asking others opinions on a ROM for a device you just picked up then maybe the N7 isn't for me... sheesh. Obviously 4.2 is so new there aren't a lot of ROM's out... but it's great to know that Nitro is updating his code for 4.2... thanks wizayne. I have ran nitro's stuff previously and really enjoyed it. Anyone else got opinions on how their device is setup I'd be interested to know.



ezas said:


> Clean ROM 2.5 has been released for 4.2
> 
> But asking the best ROM is pointless. Some people want lots of customization, others performance, or stability or a combination of the above. You gave no information about what you want out of a ROM.
> 
> My advice is follow some ROM threads that get a fair amount of traffic. Then read the OP by the Dev to find out the features. From there read more about the ROMs that interest you. See what people like about it, the problems they are having, etc.
> 
> In other words it's best to do your own homework. Or at least give more about what you want from a ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## brizey

Paranoid beta at the other place.

Edit: Looks like it is here, too.


----------



## johnhimm

The Stock Rom, hands down.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Eclipse 3.0 came today too.


----------



## heath2805

Running CleanRom 2.5 Very smooth stock ROM!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Mustang302LX said:


> Eclipse 3.0 came today too.


I know, now I'm gonna have to try that ! lol Just installed CleanRom yesterday...Time to backup! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

I'm waiting right now to see what happened to 4.2 in general since it looked like Google done gone goofed with it. Missing December, some other weird bugs that I've read lately. Paranoid Android did update to the 4.2 base, but think I'll wait until 4.2.1 or something and stick to 4.1.2 to see if some of the bugs will be fixed. Seems the release in general has been a bit of a fudged up one.

But Paranoid Android has been a good and stable ROM that I have used so far. I try a couple other ROMs, but I find myself back on PA within minutes... Has the right customizations that I want for some good stability. And running leanKernel, can't beat that either.


----------



## Mustang302LX

TwinShadow said:


> I'm waiting right now to see what happened to 4.2 in general since it looked like Google done gone goofed with it. Missing December, some other weird bugs that I've read lately. Paranoid Android did update to the 4.2 base, but think I'll wait until 4.2.1 or something and stick to 4.1.2 to see if some of the bugs will be fixed. Seems the release in general has been a bit of a fudged up one.
> 
> But Paranoid Android has been a good and stable ROM that I have used so far. I try a couple other ROMs, but I find myself back on PA within minutes... Has the right customizations that I want for some good stability. And running leanKernel, can't beat that either.


I'm with you. I tried Eclipse but it just wasn't for me. Too dark lol.


----------



## Chocu1a

Just installed CleanROM on my N7. I don't know why he replaced the extended power menu with the Quick Boot app. seems like a step backwards in my opinion.


----------



## altimax98

Personally I've had the greatest success with a ROM over on XDA. Its just a full De-Odex'ed version of the OTA. No issues with the system apps version before, and now the framework is done as well and its good and quick

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Es0ter1c

Enjoying Bugless Beast at the moment.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith

Jelly belly is working great. I think the speed is up to 4.1 now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## guitardedhero

Eclipse 3.1 is phenomenal and looks great.


----------



## Goose306

AOKP 4.2


----------



## mdbowman

guitardedhero said:


> Eclipse 3.1 is phenomenal and looks great.


Agreed

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84

Goose306 said:


> AOKP 4.2


Which build are you running? Adam's from 12-2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tallyforeman

Eclipse 3.1 Build 3 dropped yesterday and its really nice! If it's too dark, throw a theme in there and ride out.


----------



## ArnieG

One word......mmuzzy

sent from my mmuzzyfied N7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pruster

XYLON is dope. Stable and efficient.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## viper689

pruster said:


> XYLON is dope. Stable and efficient.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


You've said Xylon in two threads, but I don't think you even know what it's called. I think you're thinking of Xenon

Tap'd away from my 4.2.1 GNex


----------



## Sveke

viper689 said:


> You've said Xylon in two threads, but I don't think you even know what it's called. I think you're thinking of Xenon
> 
> Tap'd away from my 4.2.1 GNex


No its Xylon, its in xda, and its hands down the best N7 ROM out there.

Look around before you call him out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bwanshoom

Sveke said:


> No its Xylon, its in xda, and its hands down the best N7 ROM out there.


Why, what makes it so much better than something like AOKP? Just curious - I can't flash it at the moment and the XDA thread is mostly devoid of meaningful content.

Most of these ROMs seem to be full of breathless hyperbole that doesn't really hold up.


----------



## Fusi0n

Well I'd have to reccomend Vanir. Super fast and very battery efficient. But I might be a bit biased, being a member of the team ;p but seriously, its good.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sveke

bwanshoom said:


> Why, what makes it so much better than something like AOKP? Just curious - I can't flash it at the moment and the XDA thread is mostly devoid of meaningful content.
> 
> Most of these ROMs seem to be full of breathless hyperbole that doesn't really hold up.


Has all options one would want, fast as hell, stable....I haven't tried aokp yet but normally I run more obscure ROMs, xylon, rasbean, killrom by DT. I don't really use the mainstream ROMs.

Xda is fine if you don't get butthurt easily.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jim_bexley_speed

Using XenonHD on my GNex and Nexus 7, it's a very stable 4.2.1 rom with a ton of features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jcfulgham

Mmuzzy is simple enough for anyone. It has the button he is talking about on the gnex. Haven't tried many. Just got my 7 for Christmas.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

No such thing as the best ROM. This is rooting and the joy of it is to flash many different Roms till you find one of your personal liking. All I can suggest is titanium backup so restoring all your apps and their data is a snap.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sandman007

ezas said:


> Hey man - I was only asking for opinions... I would be happy to give my opinion on ROMs I have ran for other devices. If you get put down for asking others opinions on a ROM for a device you just picked up then maybe the N7 isn't for me... sheesh. Obviously 4.2 is so new there aren't a lot of ROM's out... but it's great to know that Nitro is updating his code for 4.2... thanks wizayne. I have ran nitro's stuff previously and really enjoyed it. Anyone else got opinions on how their device is setup I'd be interested to know.


 He wasnt putting you down at all. Maybe you should go back to read what he said. He simply stated that you should do some research. Only you know what is Best for your daily needs. If enough people contribute to this thread then every ROM would be mentioned. Then what would be the point. My suggestion just like ezas said is to go read the OPs. It's no good to let people spoon feed you. Go do your homework. Find a half a dozen ROMs you find interesting and pick one at random. Easy. If everybody made a "ROM suggestions?" thread then the general section would be a nightmare. Also when people tell you to go try "xyz" they don't usually say why you should. If they do it's because of one little feature like AOKP= Custom Navbar. Everybody has their own deciding factor or deal breaker (Bluetooth, GPS, Themechooser, etc). So go read some OPs and have fun!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Royboo

Jakeday's Jelly Belly AOSP+ is my personal favorite. I'll admit I haven't tried out much else though.









_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## Natey2

Are the 4.2 ROMs mentioned in this thread encountering the Bluetooth audio stuttering issue as well, or is that confined to the stock 4.2?
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39633


----------



## darkpark

It seems to be that with the Android 4.2 update on the N7 has slight diminished the performance of the N7 and battery life has taken a substation beating especially when the tablet is idle (compared to prior version of JB). 
So, what would you guys recommend for a ROM? I'd like something that resembles the stock experience but perhaps with a little better performance and battery life.

thank you in advance

-Lucas


----------



## masully84

Why not just scroll down a tad more and read this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36599-best-42-rom-out-for-the-nexus-7/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## darkpark

thank you. reading it now.


----------



## rkpeterson

I would suggest you look at Project Elite.
All of the tweaks and extras and great battery life.

link to ROM
http://projectelite....1/grouper/roms/

no official thread yet but here is current link to forum where it is being discussed
http://www.droidforu...ection-112.html


----------



## rkpeterson

deleted double post after merge.


----------



## razorloves

topics merged


----------



## wtherrell

I'm running JBSourcery 5 on my N7. Quick, smooth, stable so far. If you like tons of customizations you owe it to yourself to try it. I It's on xda and goomanager under developer Pio Masaki . Using his 3-3 Ota source rom and 03-01 gapps.


----------



## scram

^^^ what he said ^^^ 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Crystawth

I'm eager to soup up my nexus 7. I want a 4.2 rom that is fast, stable, has no bloat, and has additional options/customization.

I would also like one that has the kernel fix to allow for monitoring of charge current.

I am curious about eclipse, i'm a fan of darker based themes. Does it have good battery life?


----------



## sfreemanoh

Crystawth said:


> I'm eager to soup up my nexus 7. I want a 4.2 rom that is fast, stable, has no bloat, and has additional options/customization.
> 
> I would also like one that has the kernel fix to allow for monitoring of charge current.
> 
> I am curious about eclipse, i'm a fan of darker based themes. Does it have good battery life?


I'm looking for something similar, except I don't need customization options. I just want something fast, optimized, etc etc, with as little extras as possible. I don't do a lot of high processing power stuff on it, so I'm looking more for battery life and performance. I'm running AOKP now, which is great for my phone, but it seems to be overkill for my N7.


----------



## masully84

sfreemanoh said:


> I'm looking for something similar, except I don't need customization options. I just want something fast, optimized, etc etc, with as little extras as possible. I don't do a lot of high processing power stuff on it, so I'm looking more for battery life and performance. I'm running AOKP now, which is great for my phone, but it seems to be overkill for my N7.


Try MMuzzy's build, it's on goomanager.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## sfreemanoh

masully84 said:


> Try MMuzzy's build, it's on goomanager.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Kevin3328

Try out elementalx by nitroglycerine33 .. U can find it www.elementalxdesigns.com

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3

how is smooth rom. i just bought a N7 and it came with it on and i am wondering if i should flash something else or leave it


----------

